# Costume class time!



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've got a show on November 10 and there's a costume class that me and my horse are going to be in, also my sister and her horse. They're going to be Indians, and I've decided to do Superman. Here's what I'm thinking I want it to look like:









I'm buying a blue sleazy hood, and I'm going to make the Superman logos out of felt, I'll get a blue shirt and red cape for me, but what can I use as a cape for my horse? Also as an added touch I want to put some sort of blue and red leg wraps on him. What could I do for that?
I think this will look good on my horse because he's dark bay and in the winter he turns almost black so it'll be kinda cool. 

Thanks for all your ideas!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I would do blue wraps on the front legs and red wraps on the back legs. Superman's top is blue and his leggings are red, so it would be perfect.

I think that's an AWESOME idea for a costume, to be honest.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You could possibly just go to a fabric store and get some red fabric for the cape. Just measure and cut and attach it in some way.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I would do blue wraps on the front legs and red wraps on the back legs. Superman's top is blue and his leggings are red, so it would be perfect.
> 
> I think that's an AWESOME idea for a costume, to be honest.


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a show on the 14th and i am going to be a crayon and my horse is going to be the box i really like the superman idea too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've seen that crayon idea before. Cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you think I could use felt with Velcro as leg wraps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have any real ones that are red.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RRACandyCane (Oct 12, 2012)

That's awesome! Really cool


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

If you don't want to put a cape on your horse you could make your cape longer so it flows over the back of your horse! Cute idea though, we will need pictures when you're done.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Too bad he's not white. You could go as Supergirl and Comet.

If you have one of those red fleece coolers you could put it under the saddle and left the rest hang out as a cape. I second going with blue front and red rear boots or wraps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

